# Posting pics of MPO or MP grads



## rsn48 (2 Dec 2011)

I have a relative who recently graduated from the Military Police School at Borden.  In the pictures are both MPO's and MP's, is it okay to post pics of the grad without causing "security" problems for any involved - I am talking about an internet album the public can access.


----------



## Dissident (2 Dec 2011)

Easy solution is to blur the faces. Best answer is to not post it at all.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (3 Dec 2011)

Ok hoping not to spin this out of control but MP's and MPO's are nothing fancier than any other police force, well better uniforms and pensions. There is nothing sacred about their pictures (generally speaking) and they are highly identifiable while out patrolling in the trademark serge beret.  I wouldn't worry about the picture on the interweb.


----------



## Hurricane (3 Dec 2011)

MP's do UC work, realistically a photo of them online could compromise that. However unlikely that might be.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Dec 2011)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> MP's do UC work, realistically a photo of them online could compromise that. However unlikely that might be.



The CF doesn't seem too worried about that. Plenty of MPs, with names, on display on the combat camera website.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Dec 2011)

If there was a concern about MP's having their picture taken and circulated, I'm pretty sure there'd be a CF policy.

There is no secret squirrel reason involved here. 

Snap, happy and post.


----------



## rsn48 (4 Dec 2011)

The cop on the street I wasn't too concerned about photographically wise, its more the counter intelligence types from MPO I was thinking about.

By the way, the verification letters you have to do to post here is incredibly irritating.  I've moderated and belonged to all kinds of forums from sailing to model railroading to running to photography and none of them have this hassle where you have to verify every post.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Dec 2011)

If they didn't want you to have, or post pictures, they wouldn't have let you take them.


----------



## Strike (4 Dec 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The CF doesn't seem too worried about that. Plenty of MPs, with names, on display on the combat camera website.



When a picture is taken by a CF photographer, the rights of the photo belong to the CF and therefore the people in said photo don't necessarily have any say in whether or not it gets published.

If Joe Blo MP has a class photo and decides to post in on an open forum, since it was taken by a military photographer, one can argue that the same limits apply.  However, the photo rights still remain with the CF and if 'they' want the photo removed then it should be removed.

I have seen the CF go after people who have posted copyrighted photos without permission so it has happened, but likely wouldn't for a course photo.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Dec 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> When a picture is taken by a CF photographer, the rights of the photo belong to the CF and therefore the people in said photo don't necessarily have any say in whether or not it gets published.



The poster i was responding to was not concerned about copyrights or distribution of likeness. I was responding to a perceived PERSEC issue.


----------



## rsn48 (7 May 2012)

To be clear, I took these pictures, I haven't broken copyright of the CF photographer at the grad.  So I thought I would spruce up the place with a few grad pics to act as a motivator for those hoping to get in.  As a proud father, I'll refrain from saying which one was my son or daughter.

Before the swearing in:







After the swearing in and out of the sweltering oven:






Top three candidates:






Time to sit back and relax:






Look familiar?:






Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## aesop081 (7 May 2012)

rsn48 said:
			
		

>



For 300 milpoints, what is wrong in this photograph ?


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 May 2012)

1. Lieutenant with the Red Beret, the CFR, is holding his C-7 in the wrong hand and is out of place dressing wise.   But then I suppose they are still gaggling before the parade.  So, the real question must be #2.

2. Why do all the AF types have trade badges on their uniforms?  Is that not for NCM only?


----------



## agc (7 May 2012)

There's one missing from the front rank.


----------



## aesop081 (7 May 2012)

You're close, Jolly !


----------



## aesop081 (7 May 2012)

agc said:
			
		

> There's one missing from the front rank.



The marker. Who is probably already in position waiting for the rest to be called to fall in.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 May 2012)

I'm assuming the red beret is a remuster, so he would already have earned it.  The remainder have not graduated so they have not earned the red identifier as yet.  Seeing as I am close it must be a matter of dress.  Or not...


----------



## aesop081 (7 May 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> 2. Why do all the AF types have trade badges on their uniforms?  Is that not for NCM only?



You are incorrect. The wearing of the trade badge for RCAF pers is correct.


----------



## aesop081 (7 May 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I'm assuming the red beret is a remuster, so he would already have earned it.



Notice what the other RCAF members are wearing for head dress in subsequent photographs.


----------



## Sigs Pig (7 May 2012)

Wedgies....?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 May 2012)

I see no breast pocket buttons visible on the member front rank furthest to the left (our left)..

Edit: Is that a Navy thing?


----------



## agc (7 May 2012)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I see no breast pocket buttons visible on the member front rank furthest to the left (our left)..



Because he's in the Navy.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 May 2012)

Yes, they are wearing the wedge.  With the red identifier, which is post grad.  I did wear a beret with my uniform at times, not always a wedge after the service cap was removed from the system in my time in Calgary 20 years ago.  We only wore the wedge for full rig occasions, like parades.  I assume they are wearing their wedges for the photos as they would have received their red identifier at grad and that is a quick and easy mod to the wedge for photo shoots.  

The Navy MPO.  His wearing a beret with his CF's is a no no unless he is a submariner.  I did not notice that before.  Doh!  And me, a sailor... :-[


----------



## aesop081 (7 May 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Yes, they are wearing the wedge.  With the red identifier, which is post grad.  I did wear a beret with my uniform at times, not always a wedge after the service cap was removed from the system in my time in Calgary 20 years ago.  We only wore the wedge for full rig occasions, like parades.  I assume they are wearing their wedges for the photos as they would have received their red identifier at grad and that is a quick and easy mod to the wedge for photo shoots.
> 
> The Navy MPO.  His wearing a beret with his CF's is a no no unless he is a submariner.  I did not notice that before.  Doh!  And me, a sailor... :-[



I suspect that their "correct" head dress had already been modified as required for wear post-parade so they had to wear something. However, berets are not authorized with RCAF DEU 1A and, as far as i can recall, the red beret is not authorized for RCAF members in any order of dress.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (7 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> For 300 milpoints, what is wrong in this photograph ?



AF guy in right file has no rifle.


----------



## aesop081 (7 May 2012)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> AF guy in right file has no rifle.



He does indeed, you can see the white sling.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I suspect that their "correct" head dress had already been modified as required for wear post-parade so they had to wear something. However, berets are not authorized with RCAF DEU 1A and, as far as i can recall, the red beret is not authorized for RCAF members in any order of dress.



Aviator from 265........

Military Police Personnel. Only army
members of the Military Police Branch shall
wear the scarlet beret (or turban) with all
orders of dress which authorize the wearing
of a beret, except when a different headdress
is ordered to suit the circumstances of duty
or weather. See Chapter 7.

Air force military police shall wear a scarlet
band/ribbon on their cap/hat/turban service
dress, a scarlet flash in the front of their
wedge caps showing 1 cm (1/4 in.), and a
scarlet cloth backing to their cap badges on
the beret, see Chapter 7.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I suspect that their "correct" head dress had already been modified as required for wear post-parade so they had to wear something. However, berets are not authorized with RCAF DEU 1A and, as far as i can recall, the red beret is not authorized for RCAF members in any order of dress.



The Brigade Commander said from on high that all his MP would wear a red beret.  So, we did Army, AF and Navy while in combats or garrison dress.  I have not been wearing AF blue since the 90's so am out of touch with current regs.  As I recall only on Nov 11 could you wear a beret and that was a UN blue only otherwise was wedge after the cap went away.  But for Navy folks, the only ones who get away with beret and CF are submariners.  Otherwise it's a no no. 

Yes, the red identifiers for the wedges are already made up, you placed them in back of the blue flap that is already there.   We were handed them along with a red band for the service caps and our credentials at the same time.  Took all of 5 seconds to place it in the wedge.


----------



## Dissident (7 May 2012)

We are getting way off topic here but: I thought I remembered something a few years back where the PM had asked/ordered one standard for epaulettes (MP/PM) and red beret for all?

Edit: typo


----------



## rsn48 (7 May 2012)

For the NCO's in the crowd, I'll add these pics.  This was a relatively "fresh" class I believe still newer to their MP course; the grad ceremony was roughly summer of 2011.  For those noticing the air type with the red beret, he wasn't part of this 2011 grad class or he wouldn't have been wearing the red beret.  None of the MPO grads knew who this fellow was; he appeared out of the "blue," attended the ceremony then disappeared back into the "blue."  I'm assuming he graduated earlier and for some reason couldn't attend it but wanted to attend one (my guess).

I was trying to shoot without flash and for the photography minded, its a tough place to shoot as the light is pouring in through the doors and windows playing havoc with dynamic range and contrast.







Another:








And this is a family friend, daughter and father, and grandfather - all from Whitehorse.  I was born in Whitehorse back when Jesus was in diapers to a military family, mother Air Force and father Army.  My mother was a corporal (had to leave when she married my father) in signals during the war and my father was posted there after the war; I am not related to this family, we just got to know each other over all the grads we attended....lol!






Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (7 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> He does indeed, you can see the white sling.



Damn!


----------



## garb811 (7 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I suspect that their "correct" head dress had already been modified as required for wear post-parade so they had to wear something. However, berets are not authorized with RCAF DEU 1A and, as far as i can recall, the red beret is not authorized for RCAF members in any order of dress.


Red berets had been authorized for DEU 3*, without the Dress Manual being updated, but never for DEU 1A.  It has happened though, with people thinking DEU 1A must be the same as DEU 3*, it's the same basic uniform after all, right?, including by a Col at the CF MP Gp stand-up parade.

We've already been given the heads up that the Dress Committee has rescinded this and red berets will no longer be authorized in DEU 3*.

rsn48:  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dogger1936 (7 May 2012)

Nice to see some guys with great military experience in other trades remaining in the forces and taking up policing the force. BZ guys. You'll bring a lot of knowledge from the regiments that will help your police work I'm certain!


----------



## armyvern (8 May 2012)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I see no breast pocket buttons visible on the member front rank furthest to the left (our left)..
> 
> Edit: Is that a Navy thing?



My tunic also has no buttons for pockets on the front (I'm army); that's because my ass is OLD ... and I still wear my original from before the powers that be changed our uniforms to try to make us gals look more like boys.


----------



## my72jeep (8 May 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> My tunic also has no buttons for pockets on the front (I'm army); that's because my *** is OLD ... and I still wear my original from before the powers that be changed our uniforms to try to make us gals look more like boys.


Wow a suppy that doesn't have 5 of every thing new!


----------



## Allgunzblazing (9 May 2012)

rsn48: 

Thank you for posting these pictures. They are a great motivator for some of us blokes who are waiting to be enrolled. 

On a side note - you must be such a proud parent! 

All the best to your son/ daughter. 

Cheers, 

AGB.


----------



## rsn48 (9 May 2012)

Glad you enjoyed and motivational was part of my intent, and parent's bragging rights as well; and yes I am proud, very proud.  I'm from a long line that goes back generations of those who have served in the military.  One of my great......grandfathers actually served for the North in the Civil War, losing two fingers in some famous battle that escapes me right now.  My grandfather on my father's side took a bullet at the Battle of the Somme and had permanent hole through his shoulder area, losing one lung for life.

The very first photo in the series kind of summed it up for me and was serendipitous in its location, a picture of MPO's (could have easily been MP's) with a sign behind -  "Join Us."


----------



## MP 811 (10 May 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> I recognize the guy on the far right.  He's an NCI Op now I believe. (Or one of the Operator trades)



Nope...wrong guy, he's still an MP based out of Ottawa right now.


----------



## JPye (10 May 2012)

In response to the original post, I had the same worries about my brother's MP grad pictures. I did end up putting them on facebook, but set the privacy settings on the photo album so only family members could see them so no one got cranky.


----------



## Anakha (19 May 2012)

rsn48 said:
			
		

> Top three candidates:



FYI, those were not the top three candidates. They were the top 3rd, 4th, and 5th candidates respectively and were assigned platoon commander positions for the grad ceremony. 

Cheers


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (30 May 2012)

Everyone brought up the AF types wearing wrong head dress in first pic, but the navy guy is wearing the wrong head dress too!! looks like shyte!!


----------



## ditchpig041 (1 Jun 2012)

Im the navy fellow in the second page top picture on the right rear marker position.

As for the wearing og the beret by the navy people in the pictures, it is some odd-ass CFMPA order for graduation parades.....

All course long we are preached to about uniforms and dress regs.  However, on our final parade, we are made to remove our white peak caps and wear a black beret on parade, which we then take off, hand to the prevost, and have replaced with our red-identified peak cap.

I questioned it, but was told to pretty much just do it...


----------



## Snakedoc (6 Jun 2012)

rsn48 said:
			
		

>



Not to nit-pick but it appears that the Lt platoon commander in this picture has his bottom half standing at attention and his top half standing at ease lol.




			
				ditchpig041 said:
			
		

> Im the navy fellow in the second page top picture on the right rear marker position.
> 
> As for the wearing og the beret by the navy people in the pictures, it is some odd-*** CFMPA order for graduation parades.....
> 
> ...



Unfortunately this can be tough and just the way the military works sometimes especially when it comes to dress regs.  There's the dress manual or whatever the CF-wide policy is that is written down on paper.....and then there's what everyone else is doing because everyone else is doing it and someone else has told them not to question it...

When I say jump you say? (and the answer is not why, we were told to run haha)


----------



## MeatheadMick (31 Aug 2012)

The MP grad parade usually has graduating candidates wear the beret of their respective element before being presented the ''proper'' head-dress. As most of us know, we can get spare head-dress off clothing online, however not everyone does so. As the ''proper'' head-dress has been modified ( Red Insert for Wedge/Peak Cap ), the graduating class wears the everyday head-dress rather than DEU. Not sure how this tradition started, but I imagine it had something to do with a member not having a spare un-modified head-dress 

On another note, recent CANAIRGEN states the red insert will no longer be worn with the Wedge, so back to the standard blue wedgie for Air Element MPs.


----------



## Precept (31 Aug 2012)

MPMick said:
			
		

> The MP grad parade usually has graduating candidates wear the beret of their respective element before being presented the ''proper'' head-dress. As most of us know, we can get spare head-dress off clothing online, however not everyone does so. As the ''proper'' head-dress has been modified ( Red Insert for Wedge/Peak Cap ), the graduating class wears the everyday head-dress rather than DEU. Not sure how this tradition started, but I imagine it had something to do with a member not having a spare un-modified head-dress
> 
> On another note, recent CANAIRGEN states the red insert will no longer be worn with the Wedge, so back to the standard blue wedgie for Air Element MPs.



There has been a recent change, in which graduates now wear their head dress with red identifier (Beret/Forage Cap/Wedge- until red was taken out) onto the Graduation Parade. The red beret is is given to the Graduate by the Cmdt on the night before Graduation at a Parade Practice.


----------



## MeatheadMick (31 Aug 2012)

Precept said:
			
		

> There has been a recent change, in which graduates now wear their head dress with red identifier (Beret/Forage Cap/Wedge- until red was taken out) onto the Graduation Parade. The red beret is is given to the Graduate by the Cmdt on the night before Graduation at a Parade Practice.



Interesting... Kind of takes the meaning out receiving the red beret at grad a long with credentials. Well, change is a necessary evil I suppose. Must be the same with the qualification badge. I noticed the Air officers had there half-wing already sewn on. I got mine sewn after being posted.


----------



## Dissident (1 Sep 2012)

MPMick said:
			
		

> Kind of takes the meaning out receiving the red beret at grad a long with credentials.



It's all about the badge...


----------



## Precept (1 Sep 2012)

MPMick said:
			
		

> Interesting... Kind of takes the meaning out receiving the red beret at grad a long with credentials. Well, change is a necessary evil I suppose. Must be the same with the qualification badge. I noticed the Air officers had there half-wing already sewn on. I got mine sewn after being posted.



Just checked the Grad photos from my course, and the Air folks don't have half wings. I think we were the second course to get the red beret "early". However, looking at the most recent course to graduate, they have theirs.


----------



## MeatheadMick (1 Sep 2012)

Precept said:
			
		

> Just checked the Grad photos from my course, and the Air folks don't have half wings. I think we were the second course to get the red beret "early". However, looking at the most recent course to graduate, they have theirs.



It's nuts how quick some things change... I was a grad of 0064, last "old" curriculum QL3... looks like I'm going to be one of the first of the "new" curriculum 5's though lol... should be interesting...


----------



## Precept (1 Sep 2012)

MPMick said:
			
		

> It's nuts how quick some things change... I was a grad of 0064, last "old" curriculum QL3... looks like I'm going to be one of the first of the "new" curriculum 5's though lol... should be interesting...



Did they decided on a length yet? Last I heard was 6 weeks.  I Should get my 5's in the new building. Woot!


----------



## MeatheadMick (2 Sep 2012)

Haven't heard anything solid yet. Buddies that were on the 5's in feb/march said the new one is probably going to be 5 weeks. They were told their class was the last 3 week 5's so... who knows lol


----------



## bdb1231 (27 Sep 2012)

Does CF prefer to hire veterans for MPO's and MP's? How come they are older than other occupations?


----------



## garb811 (27 Sep 2012)

I'm not sure we're "older" than other occupations...  Having said that, because of the diploma requirement for direct entries, you're not going to see any 18 year old Reg Force MP though.  The same can be said of other trades in the CF as well which also have entry requirements that rule out joining right out of high school.


----------



## MeatheadMick (27 Sep 2012)

I don't think we're too much older than the rest of the CF.  I suppose you're not going to see very many 17 and 18 year olds in the MP trade though because off the street you require a College Diploma in Police Foundations or similar. As well, you have to pass a selection process for suitability which is supposed to select only mature individuals.  There are also many Occupational Transfers in the MP world, which many members have already done careers with other trades in the CF.

Edit:  Lol beat me to it Garb, almost the same response too  Good game.


----------

